# *BUGFIXES*



## B3N (3. Februar 2005)

03.02.05 - XML-Schnittstelle: Auf XML-Dateien von Gilden mit Sonderzeichen im Namen konnte nicht zugegriffen werden. *fixed*
03.02.05 - Aufgelöste Gilden werden weiterhin im Herold angezeigt. *fixed*
03.02.05 - Bei Gilden / Chars mit ähnlichen Namen können die Details nicht angezeigt werden. *fixed*
02.02.05 - Servernamen mit Sonderzeichen verursachen SQL/ERROR. *fixed*
30.01.05 - Gnome werden nicht korrekt in der Gildenstatistik erfasst. *fixed*


----------



## AcIvI (22. Februar 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> 03.02.05 - XML-Schnittstelle: Auf XML-Dateien von Gilden mit Sonderzeichen im Namen konnte nicht zugegriffen werden. *fixed*
> [post="78138"][/post]​


Hi 
Ich habe es bei unserer Gilde versucht, hatte aber bisher keinen Erfolg.

Server: Khaz'goroth (1. Sonderzeichen)
Gilde: Unheimliche Brüder (2. Sonderzeichen)

Ich habe diverse Sachen versucht (z.B. das ' mit %B4 ersetzen)

Gibt's da eine Möglichkeit?

PS: Super Sache Euer BLASC.

Gruss AcIvI


----------



## B3N (22. Februar 2005)

AcIvI schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ich habe es bei unserer Gilde versucht, hatte aber bisher keinen Erfolg.
> 
> Server: Khaz'goroth (1. Sonderzeichen)
> ...




Danke für den Hinweis, werden uns darum kümmern...


----------



## Crowley (22. Februar 2005)

Ist gefixt.


----------



## AcIvI (22. Februar 2005)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Ist gefixt.
> [post="81109"][/post]​


Hi

Sorry bei mir funzt es immer noch nicht:
»http://www.black-legion.info/xml/guilds/Kh...iche_Brüder.xml« 
(Link ist von Eurem Herold: »http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...ver=Khaz´goroth«)

Könnt Ihr da nochmals ein Auge draufwerfen? Danke.


----------



## B3N (22. Februar 2005)

Also ich habs gerade eben nochmal getestet und es funktioniert...


----------



## Crowley (22. Februar 2005)

AcIvI schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Sorry bei mir funzt es immer noch nicht:
> »http://www.black-legion.info/xml/guilds/Kh...iche_Brüder.xml«
> ...


bei mir klappt der Link, versuchs nochmal bitte.


----------



## AcIvI (22. Februar 2005)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir klappt der Link, versuchs nochmal bitte.
> [post="81128"][/post]​



Mit Internet Explorer auf Link geklickt geht nicht.

Mit Firefox auf Link geklickt funktioniert (Firefox hat die Sonderzeichen umgesetzt)

Link von Firefox in Internet Explorer kopiert funktionert.
es scheint das der Internet Explorer das Problem war.

Jetzt funktioniert es. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Wanderer (5. März 2005)

Kleiner Bug in der aktuellen Version.


```
BLASCProfile["char"][GetCVar("realmName")][UnitName("player")]["Bank"] = {}
	BLASCProfile["char"][GetCVar("realmName")][UnitName("player")]["Bank"]["Contents"] = {}
```

Diese Zeile(n) in Profile_ScanBank verursachen bei mir eine Fehlermeldung wegen NIL Pointer (Zeile 545 Nr. 2), wenn man das Bank Menü verläßt.

Ich habe mal zum Test die erste Zeile (Z. 545) auskommentiert, dann verursacht die nächte den gleichen Fehler.


----------

